# PWM a DC con filtro pasabajos



## monti73 (Feb 15, 2013)

Buenos días a todos, antes que nada pido perdón, ya sé que es una consulta ya realizada pero luego de leer los post en el foro aun me quedan dudas.

Lo que quiero hacer es convertir la señal PWM de un Arduino a DC para controlar una tira de leds RGB (10 centimetros de tira) sin que se note la "intermitencia" del PWM. La tira de leds se conecta al Arduino por medio de un ULN2003 y de ahí a 12 V de alimentacion externa.

Yo calculé el filtro como:
RC = 5*(1/f) = 5/490Hz = 0,0102, 
tomando C=100uF me da R ~=100 Ohm.







Esto es correcto? La frecuencia del PWM de Arduino es 490Hz, Es correcto romar esta frecuencia? lei algo sobre frecuencia de corte, pero no me quedo muy claro. Además necesito que el tiempo de reaccion sea lo más rápido posible ya que es para un programa que corre con microsegundos.

Otra duda que tengo es si este filtro debería colocarlo antes o despues del ULN2003? Mi intención es colocarlo a la salida del integrado (que está a 12V) para así tener un rango de 0V a 12V DC, pero no sé si es correcto. Adjunto una imagen del esquema de conexión.

Espero puedan ayudarme, desde ya muchas gracias!

Saludos


----------



## chclau (Feb 16, 2013)

La verdad, yo probaría enviar la señal así como está sin ningún filtrado, el ojo humano no puede ver 500 Hz y al enviar el PWM tenés control sobre el brillo, un nivel de continua, en cambio, no puede controlar fácilmente el brillo de los LEDs.


----------



## monti73 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola, gracias por responder!
El proyecto que estoy haciendo es este: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=QDL2esqCT54&NR=1 
Es un plato de disco rigido con un corte que permite pasar la luz de los leds instalados abajo. Y dada la frecuencia a la que gira el disco, en mi caso 4000 rpm, el efecto del PWM no es bueno, si quiero hacer por ejemplo un esfumado de un color, lo que veo es esto: (este video es mío) 




Lo que no había tenido en cuenta es lo que comentas del brillo, estuve haciendo algunas pruebas con diferentes C y R y siempre noto que el brillo es bastante menor que con las señal PWM, aunque sí se nota más el efecto de esfumado o gradiente usando el mismo código que en el video anterior. Pero aun no es perfecto, creo que por la frecuencia. 

Alguien podría decirme cómo es el tema del calculo de R y C? tengo que tomar la frecuencia del PWM u otra frecuencia?? Usando RC = 5*(1/f)

Desde ya Muchas gracias!!
Saludos


----------



## chclau (Feb 17, 2013)

En principio el filtro que hiciste está bien, pero tené en cuenta dos cosas

1 El tiempo de respuesta de un filtro es inversamente proporcional a su ancho de banda, el filtro que hiciste tiene un tiempo de respuesta de varias decenas de milisegundos.

2 No es bueno intentar controlar LEDs por tensión, el valor de DC filtrado lo tendrás que convertir en corriente si es que querés un buen control del brillo de la tira.


----------



## monti73 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola chclau, gracias por responder! Tu respuesta fue muy orientadora, sobre todo el punto 2. Pero nuevamente me lleva a dos preguntas 

1. Implementé el filtro y noté que, si bien funciona y noto el gradiente en los colores, el tiempo de respuesta no es el que necesito. ¿Por ancho de banda te referis a la frecuencia de la señal o al tiempo que ésta está en nivel alto? Perdón pero no tengo clara la nomenclatura de señales. ¿Hay forma de cambiar el tiempo de respuesta sin variar la frecuencia del PWM? Es decir cambiando C o R.

2. No había pensado lo que comentas del control por corriente pero es muy cierto. ¿Cómo se puede convertir esa DC filtrada en corriente para poder tener un mejor control sobre el brillo?

Nuevamente muchas gracias!
Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Feb 17, 2013)

Con respecto al tiempo de respuesta lamentablemente es poco lo que podes .hacer. Te diria que para entende mejor los conceptos te bajes un simulador electronico. Hay muchos gratuitos, usa el buscador.

Debido a que el PWM es bastante lento, todo el resto de los parametros, o sea ancho de banda del filtro y tiempo de respuesta quedan fijados. Deberias usar un PWM mas rapido o una salida de un conversor DAC.

Busca tambien en el foro sobre fuentes de corriente

Saludos
Claudio


----------

